# Do your cats sleep in the sink? Like this?



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

This is my daughter's cat, Corky, in his favorite spot in her sink. And one of Corky and my cat, Helen, both in the sinks! LOL


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

haha - love the double sink cat pic.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Those are awesome pics! HA! My cats actually don't sleep in sinks, that I have seen. But it looks to me that your cats likely believe that those "sinks" are actually built in kitty beds, JUST for them! hehehe  Now... one of my cats does like to sleep in Charlie's crate (when he's not in there).


----------



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

That's awesome! Love the first picture, he looks so cozy. Mine doesn't sleep in sinks but I have a Munchkin cat so he can't jump high enough to get onto the counters. I did have a cat as a child though that loved to sleep in baskets.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha Jesse did start to do that but my mom was not into it AT all so we stoped it when he was a kitten. Hes also not allowed up on countertops/tables. Only couchs and chairs


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

brandiwine said:


> I did have a cat as a child though that loved to sleep in baskets.


Don't mean to hijack this thread, but ...


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Our youngest cat, New Cat (really, that's his name), used to do that all the time when he was a kitten. Now he sleeps in the dog bed :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

All the cats I've had or known loved sleeping in the sinks!  Love those pics.. brought back some wonderful memories!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

firedancer722, LOVE your cat in the basket picture!! Wonder why they always sleep IN stuff like that?


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, missmarstar - LOVE your kitty in the sink pics, too!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

All those sink kitty are cute....I like how the stopper is up on Starfire5's 2nd picture we don't want any kitties going down the drain  My cats don't sleep in the sink.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

They make sleeping in the sink look comfy!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Starfire5 said:


> This is my daughter's cat, Corky, in his favorite spot in her sink. And one of Corky and my cat, Helen, both in the sinks! LOL


No they don't. Perhaps you should submit these photos to "Cat Fancy" Magazine. They might be published.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

thats funny they look so comfy in the double sinks. cute kittys!!! i wish i could have one (or two hehe) but my boy wont tolerate them


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Those pics are so cute! My cat Abby will sleep in the sink if we leave the bathroom door open, but we try to keep it closed because one of our other cats will use the tub as a litter box and its no fun stepping into the shower and onto kitty poop which I've done more than once.

Wendee


----------

